# Seguimento Sul - Abril 2010



## Vince (1 Abr 2010 às 00:21)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Brunomc (1 Abr 2010 às 00:22)

*Condições Actuais :*


 céu muito nublado

 vento fraco

 10.0ºC


----------



## Girino (1 Abr 2010 às 11:29)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu pouco nublado: 1/8 Cu ; 1/8 Sc

Visibilidade horizontal: 60 Km

Vento
Direcção: 10º (N)
Intensidade: 16 Km/h

Temperatura: 13,2ºC

Hr: 61%

Pressão nmm: 1022,8 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 0,4mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima: 7,8ºC

Estado do mar:
Ondulação de noroeste com 1,5m


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2010 às 18:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (17h17)
Temperatura mínima = 5,8 ºC (07h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa


----------



## Girino (2 Abr 2010 às 10:16)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu muito nublado: 1/8 Cu ; 7/8 Sc

Visibilidade horizontal: 70 Km

Vento
Direcção: 60º (ENE)
Intensidade: 6 Km/h

Temperatura: 12,5ºC

Hr: 66%

Pressão nmm: 1023,6 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 0,0mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima: 7,2ºC

Estado do mar:
Ondulação de noroeste com 1,5m


----------



## Gerofil (2 Abr 2010 às 21:41)

Alandroal: dia de Primavera, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 5 ºC e os 19,5 ºC; neste momento estão 11,5 ºC.


----------



## actioman (3 Abr 2010 às 17:20)

Boa tarde, por aqui começa a chover . O dia tem sido seco (apenas "pinguejou" um pouco durante a manhã).

A temperatura actual é de 11ºC e a pressão atmosférica está nos 1017hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2010 às 21:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado.

Máxima: 19.8ºC
mínima: 9.8ºC


----------



## Brunomc (4 Abr 2010 às 01:35)

Boa Noite..neste momento 7.0¤C e vento fraco...


----------



## Girino (4 Abr 2010 às 11:06)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu pouco nublado: 1/8 Cu ; 1/8 Ci

Visibilidade horizontal: 50 Km

Vento
Direcção: 10º (N)
Intensidade: 22 Km/h
Rajada: 36 Km/h

Temperatura: 11,8ºC

Hr: 65%

Pressão nmm: 1026,4 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 0,2mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima: 7,5ºC

Estado do mar:
Ondulação de noroeste com 2m


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2010 às 15:17)

Alandroal: temperatura agora de 19 ºC, depois de uma mínima hoje de 4 ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2010 às 22:14)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 3,7 ºC (07h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,4 (dia 2; 13h57); temp. mínima = *3,7 ºC (dia 4)*


----------



## Brunomc (5 Abr 2010 às 12:31)

*Condições Actuais :*


 *céu pouco nublado*

 *vento fraco*

 *19.0ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (5 Abr 2010 às 12:56)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o céu está limpo, com vento fraco de E e com a temperatura nos 22,2ºC!


----------



## ecobcg (5 Abr 2010 às 14:23)

No Sitio das Fontes a temperatura acabou de chegar a uns quentinhos *24,4ºC!*  Máxima do ano, até agora!


----------



## Brunomc (5 Abr 2010 às 15:00)

*Condições Actuais :*


 *céu limpo*

 *vento fraco*

 *21.5ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2010 às 21:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas durante a manhã.

Máxima: 22.0ºC
mínima: 12.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2010 às 22:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,3 ºC (17h07)
Temperatura mínima = 7,8 ºC (05h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *19,3 ºC* (dia 5); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2010 às 11:13)

boas
desde dia 1 até ontem pela manhã estive na lagoa de santo andré.
por lá registrei temperaturas minimas baixas, da orgem dos 8º, tendo-se atingido 7.7º na noite de sabado, as maximasb mantiveram-se acima dos 17º, sendo que ontem as 11.50h estavam 18.7º.
o vento esteve fraco a moderado de norte, rodando para NE/E na tarde de sabado e mantendo-se assim até ontem, no sabado o vento esteve moderado a forte de NW, tendo nesse dia ocorrido alguns chuviscos.

a lagoa abriu ao mar no dia 28 de março e o cenario por lá está lindissimo!!
aconselho que passem por lá antes que a lagoa feche de novo


----------



## Girino (7 Abr 2010 às 10:22)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu pouco nublado: 3/8 Cu

Visibilidade horizontal: 50 Km

Vento
Direcção: 350º (N)
Intensidade: 22 Km/h

Temperatura: 13,5ºC

Hr: 82%

Pressão nmm: 1020,6 hPa (subindo e depois estacionária)

Precipitação: 0,0mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima: 10,0ºC

Estado do mar:
Ondulação de noroeste com 2m


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2010 às 23:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor. Tavira hoje atingiu uma máxima de 25.1ºC.

Dados de Olhão:

Máxima: 21.5ºC
mínima: 12.0ºC
actual: 18.0ºC

Bela noita para ir aos gabumzinos.


----------



## Girino (8 Abr 2010 às 10:35)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu pouco nublado: 3/8 Ci

Altura da base das núvens mais baixas: 5700m

Visibilidade horizontal: 70 Km

Vento
Direcção: 80º (E)
Intensidade: 33 Km/h

Temperatura: 17,1ºC

Hr: 46%

Pressão nmm: 1020,5 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 0,0mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima: 11,4ºC

Estado do mar:
Ondulação de noroeste com 1,5m


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Abr 2010 às 18:13)

V.R.S.A.

Boas, 

Ando desaparecido pois nasceu a minha paixão (filhota) á 17 dias... 


Maxima do Ano :25.3ºC

Agora: 25ºC

Inté


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2010 às 18:29)

]ToRnAdO[;209037 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Boas,
> 
> Ando desaparecido pois nasceu a minha paixão (filhota) á 17 dias...



Bem vindo de novo e parabéns


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2010 às 00:14)

Boa noite, e parabéns, *Tornado*!

Por Loulé, noite agradável, sem vento, com a EMA de Faro a indicar 16,9ºC de temperatura às 23h.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 00:19)

]ToRnAdO[;209037 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Boas,
> 
> ...



Bêm vindo, de novo, e muitos parabéns.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Abr 2010 às 15:02)

Boas,

Obrigadão malta... 


Por aqui 24.2ºC e ceu com nuvens altas!


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2010 às 19:39)

Boas
Em Grândola a mínima foi de 5,5°C e a máxima foi de 24,5°C

Parabens Tornado!


----------



## belem (9 Abr 2010 às 20:28)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Em Grândola a mínima foi de 5,5°C e a máxima foi de 24,5°C
> 
> Parabens Tornado!




Grândola é uma zona super interessante.




			
				]ToRnAdO[;209144 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Obrigadão malta...
> 
> ...



Parabéns Tornado!
Quem sabe se vamos ter  uma meteolouca! 
Só o tempo e a vontade dela nos dirá...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Abr 2010 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por vezes nublado por nuvens altas, o vento soprou moderado a forte de leste. Lá vai o resto da areia que sobrou nas praias.

Máxima: 22.7ºC
mínima: 12.8ºC
actual: 16.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2010 às 20:42)

Boa noite. *[Loulé]*

O dia de hoje só pecou nas temperaturas, senão certamente o consideraria um verdadeiro dia de Verão.

Céu muito nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus, translúcidos, vento fraco ou nulo, e uma temperatura máxima de cerca de *22ºC*. Ainda assim, deu para fazer uma visitinha à praia.

De momento, já arrefece, mas o ambiente ainda é agradável para quem anda somente de t-shirt.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2010 às 00:26)

Aqui por Grândola estão agora 11,0°C mais uma noite fria para de dia ser muito quente.


----------



## Brunomc (10 Abr 2010 às 10:58)

*Condições Actuais :*


 *céu limpo*

 *vento fraco*

 *17.0ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (10 Abr 2010 às 12:40)

ja estou com 20.0¤C


----------



## Mjhb (10 Abr 2010 às 12:46)

Brunomc disse:


> ja estou com 20.0¤C



Aqui também já deve andar por aí, porque estou com menos altitude que o IM, que há uma hora ía com 18.8ºC, agora aqui deve andar pelos 20.5ºC...
Tenho mesmo de arranjar um sensor extra...

Vão aparecendo algumas nuvens altas aí por terras do sul, certo?


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2010 às 23:31)

Boas
Aqui por Grândola o céu foi marcado por nuvens altas...a mínima foi de 5,4°C e a máxima foi de 22,7°C

Agora céu limpo e vento nulo a temperatura é de 12,6°C


----------



## Brunomc (11 Abr 2010 às 01:08)

*Condições Actuais :*


 *céu limpo*

 *vento fraco*

 *14.0ºC*


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2010 às 10:23)

Em Grândola a mínima foi de 6,3°C... agora muitas nuvens altas, vento nulo e temperatura amena


----------



## N_Fig (11 Abr 2010 às 11:09)

miguel disse:


> Em Grândola a mínima foi de 6,3°C... agora muitas nuvens altas, vento nulo e temperatura amena



Tão baixa?


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2010 às 13:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Tão baixa?



Sim durante a noite arrefece muito desde quinta que cá estou, nos próximos dias já será minimas bem mais altas... de dia faz calor estavam a pouco 22,6°C e o vento é nulo já se vê cúmulo pequenos bom sinal para o que ai vem a partir de amanha e toda a semana, já tenho as máquinas prontas  não sei até quando cá estou pelos alentejos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Abr 2010 às 19:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, neste momento, tem vindo a aumentar a nebulosidade e no mar é já bem visível a nebulosidade.

Máxima: 20.8ºC
mínima: 13.1ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Abr 2010 às 21:09)

Boas...

Por aqui 18ºC e céu limpo... Sem vento!

Maquina Pronta para o proximo evento


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2010 às 23:50)

A mínima e grândola foi de 6,3°C e a máxima foi de 23,3°C

Agora estão 14,0°C já se nota a noite mais quente. venha as trovoadas


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2010 às 00:10)

Estremoz:

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

*Estive na última semana no vale do Rio Douro (Régua/Pocinho) e apanhei temperaturas muito mais elevadas que os míseros 21,5 ºC de máxima registada aqui em Estremoz.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *21,5 ºC* (dia 6; 13h53); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2010 às 01:24)

Em Grândola estão agora 12,3°C


----------



## Girino (12 Abr 2010 às 10:37)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu nublado: 2/8 Cu ; 5/8 Sc

Altura da base das núvens mais baixas: 600m

Visibilidade horizontal: 12 Km

Vento
Direcção: 180º (S)
Intensidade: 11 Km/h
Rajada: 21 Km/h

Temperatura: 16,2ºC

Hr: 88%

Pressão nmm: 1005,5 hPa (subindo e depois estacionária)

Precipitação: 0,0mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima: 13,5ºC

Estado do mar:
Ondulação de noroeste com 1m


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Abr 2010 às 11:57)

V.R.S.A.

Boas, 

Por aqui ceu com abertas, vento fraco de SE e 18.1ºC ...

Esta madrugada caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou cerca 1.5mm por volta das 6/7 da manha!

A instabilidade já se sente no ar!


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2010 às 12:22)

Boas
A mínima em Grândola foi de 8,8°C

Agora o céu está com muitos cúmulos alguns já grandes o vento é fraco e a temperatura é de 24,3°C muito calor e o sol jà se esconde muitas vezes atrás de nuvems já com aspecto que mete respeito principalmente a Este


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2010 às 14:43)

Céu de trovoada a Este e muito calor já tive 25,1°C o vento é fraco e o céu como disse está muito escuro à este com aspecto de trovoada penso que no interior hoje já se vai formar trovoadas se  é que já não estão pelo que vejo a olho daqui de grândola


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2010 às 15:25)

De facto existem já uns pontinhos amarelos no radar de precipitação do IM, pelo que já devem estar a cair alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Abr 2010 às 16:26)

*Condições Actuais :*


 *céu muito nublado *

 *vento fraco*

 *23.5ºC*


----------



## actioman (12 Abr 2010 às 18:51)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Por cá também temos o céu cada vez mais "carregado". Já visualizei alguns aguaceiros no horizonte. Quer a Este quer a Sul da cidade.

A temperatura actual é de 20,6ºC e já tivemos uma máxima de 23,8ºC pelas 16h.
A destacar também a pressão atmosférica que está nos actuais 1004hPa.

Foto tirada à pouco na direcção SE, onde se aprecia um aguaceiro:


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Abr 2010 às 23:15)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado.

Máxima: 20.1ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2010 às 23:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,6 ºC (14h23)
Temperatura mínima = 12,1 ºC (06h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1005 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *23,6 ºC* (dia 12); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Aurélio (13 Abr 2010 às 12:24)

Por aqui aguarda-se os aguaceiros e trovoadas nomeadamente no Algarve onde ainda não espero que chova durante o dia de hoje nomeadamente aqui no Sotavento.
Pela tarde semi-ligada á depressão que vai chegar, vão-se desenvolver células no interior sul .... dando origem a aguaceiros e trovoadas !!
No litoral centro ao final do dia chegará a precipitação.

Parece-me que as previsões do IM baseados no mesoescala tem uma opinião completamente diferente do GFS no que ao dia de Quinta diz respeito porque o GFS indica melhoria na Quinta e o nosso IM diz que vai aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas aqui no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.

Era bom era, mas não me parece que ocorram !!


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2010 às 15:46)

Aqui em Grandola já chove moderado a meia hora, trovoadas é que nada ainda.


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2010 às 16:17)

Chuva forte em Grândola e não para


----------



## ecobcg (13 Abr 2010 às 16:44)

Também já chove aqui em Lagoa!


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2010 às 17:08)

Estremoz: primeiros aguaceiros agora por aqui ... Nuvens típicas de trovoada.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Abr 2010 às 17:15)

Boa Tarde 

chove em Vendas Novas desde as 16h

ja houve de tudo um pouco..aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo e alguma trovoada..

é de destacar o vento que esteve moderado com algumas rajadas antes de chegar a 1º célula 

neste momento céu totalmente encoberto e
caiem uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2010 às 17:24)

Chove forte em Grândola desde as 15h e ainda não parou!! só falta a trovoada que até prefiro a noite lol


----------



## actioman (13 Abr 2010 às 17:27)

Por aqui também já tivemos festa . Apesar de apenas ter escutado 3 trovões, a chuva caiu moderada a forte e fez-se acompanhar por algumas rajadas bem visíveis e audíveis  e por alguns granizo apenas perceptível nos vidros. 

A temperatura que estava nos 18ºC desceu rapidamente para os 13ºC.

Neste momento registo 13,5ºC com uma Pressão Atmosférica de 1005hPa. Aguardemos pela actualização do IM, para ver quando precipitou nos cerca de 30 minutos de chuva. 

Deixo aqui alguns registos:


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2010 às 17:46)

Dados actuais em Grândola:
temp:13,8°C
HR:86%
precipitação:9,5mm
vento:0,0km/h


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2010 às 17:56)

Bons registos *actioman*! 

Entretanto a NO de Évora, às 17h30, segundo o radar, chovia de forma muito intensa.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (13 Abr 2010 às 18:46)

Ola Amigos:

En Huelva a 40 do Algarve, jornada con nuves sin chuva.

Min 13º
Max 19º

Esperando la chuva.

Invito vermi blog: www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo


----------



## ecobcg (13 Abr 2010 às 18:56)

Aqui para estes lados continua a chover! Estou agora em Silves, e já se ouviram alguns trovões!

Em termos de precipitação acumulada, a situação é a seguinte:
- Sitio das Fontes: 3,4mm
- em Silves: 1,7mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Abr 2010 às 18:58)

Boas, por aqui, em Olhão também já chove, mas ainda não acumulou nada.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Abr 2010 às 19:30)

*Condições Actuais :*


 *céu encoberto / aguaceiros fracos *

 *vento fraco*

 *13.0ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (13 Abr 2010 às 19:32)

Aguaceiro mais forte neste momento no Sitio das Fontes, a chegar a rain rate de 66,6mm.

Acumulados até agora:
- Sitio das Fontes: 9mm
- Silves: 5mm


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2010 às 21:24)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,9 ºC (15h14)
Temperatura mínima = 11,9 ºC (06h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1006 hPa

*O final da tarde registou trovoada moderada e fortes aguaceiros, acumulando cerca de 22 mm de precipitação entre as 17h00 e as 19h00. A chuva continua, embora mais fraca.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,6 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2010 às 23:32)

Em Grândola acumulou 11,7mm

mínima 11,0°C
máxima 24,3°C

Agora estão 13,1°C e não chove. trovoada hoje foi zero apenas muita água


----------



## Kraliv (13 Abr 2010 às 23:58)

Boas,


Cá pela Porta da Ravessa acumulou ainda 16,7mm  (as alfaces e a cisterna agradecem)


Temp. Mín:   10.8 °C ( 05:47)  
Temp. Máx:   19.7 °C ( 16:07)


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2010 às 10:36)

Bom dia,

Noite com alguma chuva, a acumular mais 5,2mm no Sitio das Fontes! Neste momento começou novamente a chover com alguma intensidade aqui em Lagoa! Venha de lá mais chuva!! E se possível, trovoada também!


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2010 às 11:51)

Acabou de passar um aguaceiro forte em Grândola mas sem trovoada!

 mínima de 11,0°C 

Agora estão 18,4°C,81%HR e a precipitação acumulada é de 2,0mm 

Ontem a precipitação foi de 11,7mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Abr 2010 às 11:57)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui tudo calminho ainda 

Periodos de chuva fraca, que nem dá para acumular nada!!

17.1ºC

Vento moderado...


Bem, vendo pelas imagens de sat ,  este bicho está a impor respeito!! venha de lá essa festa!


----------



## Aurélio (14 Abr 2010 às 12:03)

essa célula que veem no satélite evolui de Sul para Norte e por isso não nos atinge directamente e está tremendamente chega de actividade eléctrica, essa célula deverá separar-se em duas originando que a sua parte mais a sul entre pelo sotavento e ganhando alguma força pelo interior rumando de sul para Norte !!


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2010 às 12:22)

Tem estado a cair fortes aguaceiros em Grândola e vou com 3,2mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Abr 2010 às 12:27)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui neste momento não cai nada... O facto é o vento estar a ganhar força...

A maquina está a postos para o festival que lá vem!!


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2010 às 12:57)

Chove de forma torrencial em Grândola já vou com 8,7mm


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2010 às 13:02)

Sat24.com


----------



## actioman (14 Abr 2010 às 14:36)

Como uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras :







Tem realmente sido um grande contraste com os dias da semana passada. Já tinha saudades de ver tanta chuva! Hoje por volta das 7 da manhã foi por demais e choveu bastante.Não tive coragem de me levantar e tirar umas fotos, mas pelo gráfico do IM e pelo que podia escutar foi certamente digno de registo .

Neste momento, chove (para variar ) a temperatura é de uns amenos 15ºC e a Pressão Atmosférica é de 1005hPa.

A chegar à nossa zonas costeiras mais a Sul vem mais uma mancha enorme de instabilidade e trovoadas .


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Abr 2010 às 15:18)

V.R.S.A.

Breve aguaceiro agora de modo quase moderado.

É de salientar que os pingos são pesados e grossos...

O vento a aumentar de intensidade!!  

Já cheira a festa


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2010 às 16:22)

Aqui por Lagoa cai um aguaceiro forte neste momento! A chegar a um rate de 57,6mm/hora!


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2010 às 17:57)

É incrível o que chove em Grândola já acumulados 16,0mm e vento com rajadas fortes, temperatura de 15,0°C


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2010 às 19:35)

Por aqui a chuva fez uma pausa para descanso.

Até agora, as acumulações são as seguintes:
- Sitio das Fontes: 13,8mm;
- Silves: 9mm


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2010 às 19:37)

Estremoz: Aguaceiros moderados a fortes mas descontínuos ... 

A imagem de satélite mostra uma linha de instabilidade a afectar as regiões do sul e em progressão para norte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2010 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, com aguaceiros e vento forte com rajadas na altura que chove. Trovoadas ainda não vi nenhuma por aqui.

Máxima: 19.0ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC

Precipitação: 8 mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Abr 2010 às 21:08)

Esta linha de instabilidade foi fraca...


Não percebo... mas daqui a umas hpras se forma outra... enfim espera bem mais!!! ate agora de 0 a 5 = -0


----------



## Brunomc (14 Abr 2010 às 22:55)

*Condições Actuais :*


 *céu muito nublado *

 *vento fraco*

 *15.5ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2010 às 23:28)

Por Grândola o acumulado hoje foi de 18,2mm nos últimos dois dias 30,0mm nada mau mesmo, em trovoada até agora desilusão completa nem cheiro delas


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2010 às 23:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,4 ºC (14h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1003 hPa

*Vento e chuva muito forte por volta das 19h00.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,6 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2010 às 03:40)

V.R.S.A.

É o diluvio por aqui... depois de alguma trovoada eis que chuvada neste momemto....

Granizo á mistura!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2010 às 03:51)

]ToRnAdO[;209877 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> É o diluvio por aqui... depois de alguma trovoada eis que chuvada neste momemto....
> 
> Granizo á mistura!!



Assim como começou, assim se foi...

Sem chuva!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2010 às 09:12)

Bom dia,

A noite em Silves foi relativamente tranquila, mais ainda deu para acumular *7,7mm*! A maior parte dessa acumulação deu-se devido a um muito forte aguaceiro que se abateu sobre Silves por volta das 4h, acompanhado por vento muito forte.

No Sitio das Fontes a acumulação foi de *4,8mm*. De destacar o aguaceiro que caiu perto das 2h15, que chegou a um rain rate de 108,6mm/h.

Por agora o céu segue pouco nublado, com uma temperatura de 18,3ºC. A minima da noite foi de 16,1ºC.

Vamos aguardar para ver se virá mais alguma coisa durante o dia.

É de realçar que este mês já vou com um acumulado de *30,6mm *no Sitio das Fontes, ou seja, já ultrapassei os *30,2mm acumulados em Abril de 2009*, e ainda vamos a meio do mês!


----------



## Girino (15 Abr 2010 às 12:25)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu pouco nublado: 2/8 Cu ; 1/8 Sc

Altura da base das núvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 20 Km

Vento
Direcção: 170º (S)
Intensidade: 22 Km/h
Rajada: 36 Km/h

Temperatura: 17,2ºC

Hr: 88%

Pressão nmm: 1003,0 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 8,2 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima: 14,6ºC

Estado do mar:
Ondulação de oeste com 1,5 m


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2010 às 13:43)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui algumas nuvens, vento moderado de sul...

Parece que os bombardeiros vem a caminho 








Venham elas!!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2010 às 13:46)

]ToRnAdO[;209949 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Por aqui algumas nuvens, vento moderado de sul...
> 
> ...



Se fôr como ontem, os "bombardeiros" já chegam cá sem "munições"!!!

Neste momento, o sol brilha num céu limpo!
No horizonte, avistam-se algums "torres"!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2010 às 13:57)

Só vos digo uma coisa esperem sentados para não se cansarem


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2010 às 15:10)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Só vos digo uma coisa esperem sentados para não se cansarem



Parece que não... a linha de instabilidade continua com consistencia e já perto de terra...

V.R.S.A.

Ceu nublado a norte com Torres e já se avistam as torres a sul (L. Instab.) ...

Tempo abafado mas com algum vento!

Venha de la a festa para a foto que ainda não captei nada de interessante


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2010 às 15:16)

Muito Interessante...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2010 às 16:02)

Por aqui o tempo ja começou a fechar...

Já cheira!!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2010 às 16:08)

Por aqui começou agora mesmo a pingar!
O céu passou a totalmente nublado!
Está a chegar...


----------



## Kraliv (15 Abr 2010 às 16:14)

Ali para os lados de Pegões /Vendas Novas parece ter dado forte!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2010 às 16:36)

Ouviu-se agora o primeiro trovão da tarde!! Foi a Oeste aqui de Lagoa, ainda longe! Julgo que irá passar de raspão por Lagoa! A zona de Lagos-Sagres é que deverá ser mais afectada!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2010 às 16:55)

È UM DILÙVIO EM LAGOA!!!!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2010 às 17:00)

Já parou de chover em Lagoa! Há muito que não via chover assim!!

99,4mm/h nas Fontes neste momento!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2010 às 17:10)

E pronto, já voltou tudo à normalidade!
O aguaceiro que caiu aqui em Lagoa, se tem durado mais tempo, ia provocar algumas pequenas inundações de certeza!! Durante 1 minuto deixei de ver uma árvore que está aqui a uns 5 metros da minha janela!

A Oeste de Portimão é que deve estar uma situação bem mais complicada!


----------



## |Ciclone| (15 Abr 2010 às 17:31)

Por aqui também passou um autentico diluvio 
E 3 trovões mesmo aqui em cima, há muito que não ouvia este som dos trovões mesmo perto, é assustador


----------



## Brunomc (15 Abr 2010 às 17:46)

vou fazer aqui um breve resumo do que se tem passado aqui por estas bandas 

a manhã foi calma com aguaceiros fracos e algumas abertas..

a tarde tem estado bem diferente  com aguaceiros fortes e alguma trovoada..

destaque para um aguaceiro muito forte acompanhado de trovoada que caiu por volta das 14h..

outro aguaceiro muito forte também por volta das 15h30 mas que afectou mais a zona entre Vendas Novas e Pegões..foi um diluvio segundo alguns relatos  

neste momento estou com céu encoberto e aguaceiros moderados


----------



## Kraliv (15 Abr 2010 às 18:25)

Brunomc disse:


> vou fazer aqui um breve resumo do que se tem passado aqui por estas bandas
> 
> a manhã foi calma com aguaceiros fracos e algumas abertas..
> 
> ...







Kraliv disse:


> Ali para os lados de Pegões /Vendas Novas parece ter dado forte!





Pois..nem mais!! 

Aquela mancha tinha tudo para deixar  

.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Abr 2010 às 19:31)

> Pois..nem mais!!
> 
> Aquela mancha tinha tudo para deixar




pois tinha..grande chuvada  


neste momento tenhu chuva fraca e vento fraco..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2010 às 22:14)

V.R.S.A.

Depois de uma chuvada diluviana se abatera por aqui por volta das 18:00 eis que reina a calma nestas bandas. Durou cerca de 20minutos  what1 Foi brutal com o vento á mistura... 

Manha e Tarde sem trovoada a registar


----------



## actioman (15 Abr 2010 às 22:45)

Por aqui foi um dia com alguma actividade, mas os aguaceiros foram em menor intensidade e mais dispersos que ontem. Ainda assim o melhor momento foi por volta das 13h com duas trovoadas a passarem pela cidade e a deixar algumas imagens como estas:

Uma wall cloud encima do Monte do Falcato.






Esta sequência de duas imagens mostra uma nuvem que aparentava alguma rotação. Sempre pensei que fosse contemplado com algo mais... Mas nada mais se passou 












Uma bigorna já na parte posterior da passagem da trovoada. Consegue-se visualizar alguns Mammatus, ainda que de forma ténue.







Ao longe, vindo de Sul, vinha mais outra linha de instabilidade no horizonte:







Parece um vulcão em erupção!







Um zoom para tentar captar um pouco melhor os pouco pronunciados Mammatus:







Ainda ouvi 3 ou 4 trovões e 1  visualizei  um raio, isto entre as 12h e as 13h.


Extremos do dia:
Temp. Máxima: 20ºC
Temp. Mínima: 12,5ºC

Neste momento registo 13ºC, H.R. nos 89% e uma Pressão Atmosférica de 1007hPa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2010 às 23:14)

Boas...

Boas fotos actionman!

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui muito vento e uma grande correria das nuvens!!

Bem atenção ao litoral oeste, inicialmente a zona de Lisboa que podera ter uma noite inesquecivel!!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2010 às 23:49)

Termino o dia com as seguintes acumulações:
- Sitio das Fontes: 9,6mm
- Silves: 10,5mm

A temperatura máxima foi de 20,6ºC e a minima foi de 16,1ºC.
Sigo neste momento com 16,9ºC, e vento moderado!


----------



## actioman (15 Abr 2010 às 23:52)

Sim realmente parece prometer uma boa noite de .

Já repararam que desde hoje foi melhorada a imagem de radar, agora com a sinalização de todas as EMA's do IM!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2010 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,8 ºC (13h50)
Temperatura mínima = 12,9 ºC (06h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1006 hPa

*Dia calmo, com muito sol e alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada e ao início da noite.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,6 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## trovoadas (16 Abr 2010 às 08:42)

Caiu aqui uma forte chuvada por volta das 8h que durou 10 min e com granizo à mistura havendo uma altura em que a chuva parou deixando lugar apenas as pedras de granizo de tamanho considerável. Faziam um barulho impressionante a bater nos carros. A trovoada essa ouviu-se mas de forma muito ténue. 
Por agora o tempo apresenta-se muito instável com alguns núcleos de trovoada dispersos. Vai pingando de forma muito fraca


----------



## trovoadas (16 Abr 2010 às 09:42)

E continua a passagem de sucessivas trovoadas com grandes chuvadas a acompanha-las! O dia de hoje irá terminar com bons acumulados de certeza !!!
Vou aproveitar bem este dia porque até ao outono o mais certo é não vermos mais destes dias. 
Hoje está um bom dia de chuva, trovoada, granizo e vento.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2010 às 10:28)

A protecção civil registou um *tornado em Quatro Águas-Tavira*, com danos no Clube Náutico de Tavira, às 09h35 desta manhã. Informação veiculada pelo CDOS Faro via sms.

Por aqui em Lagoa, alternância entre sol a brilhar e aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Girino (16 Abr 2010 às 10:43)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu muito nublado: 3/8 Cb ; 3/8 Cu ; 3/8 Sc

Aguaceiro durante a hora precedente

Altura da base das núvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 7 Km

Vento
Direcção: 160º (SSE)
Intensidade: 40 Km/h
Rajada: 54 Km/h

Temperatura: 16,8ºC

Hr: 77%

Pressão nmm: 1003,6 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 7,9 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima: 13,7ºC

Estado do mar:
Ondulação de oeste com 3 m


----------



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2010 às 11:24)

Mais uma noticia sobre o tornado em Tavira:



> Tavira: Mini-tornado destrói embarcações
> 
> Um mini-tornado atingiu, esta sexta-feira, a zona que dá acesso ao cais de Tavira, no Algarve, Várias embarcações ficaram destruídas devido às chuvas e ventos fortes.
> 
> ...


in A BOLA
Também está aqui TSF

Lá continuam os media com a mania do "mini"! Bolas!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Abr 2010 às 12:07)

Boas...

Por aqui a festa vai quase de arromba... Trovoada e aguaceiros fortes tem marcado a manha aqui nas bandas!

O vento tem sido forte, e neste momento está a chegar uma boa celula que promete!! 

Neste momento o vento está forte!!


Esta coisa dos MINI-TORNADOS já está a dar comigo em louco!! 

TaviraMan e meteoloucos de tavira onde estão nestas horas???


----------



## TaviraMan (16 Abr 2010 às 12:28)

Boas

Aqui por estes lados também chove a cantaros, a trovoada está incerta, vai e vem O vento sopra por vezes forte. Tem estado um optimo cenário desde esta manhã


Ps: Epa, a monotonia de tempo que tem estado ultimamente tem me deixado sem vontade de postar por aqui, mas sigo sempre os posts da malta mais propriamente dos meus vizinhos aqui


----------



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2010 às 12:36)

Discussão e notícias sobre o Tornado de Tavira em tópico dedicado:

 Tornado em Quatro Águas, Tavira - 16 Abril 2010


----------



## trovoadas (16 Abr 2010 às 12:57)

Os aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas deram lugar a chuva fraca por vezes moderada que já está caindo há mais de uma hora.
Sigo com dia de inverno  com céu encoberto e baixa luminosidade.
De realçar também o vento que por vezes sopra com rajadas muito fortes!


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2010 às 14:24)

Aguaceiros fortes no Algarve.







A estação de Almancil vai com 35,8mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Abr 2010 às 14:36)

É o dilúvio por estas bandas!!! Massa muito húmida esta que passou pelo Algarve neste fim de manhã, inicio de tarde.
Desde as 11h da manhã que o regime de fortes aguaceiros com abertas deixou lugar à chuva contínua moderada a forte. Muita água tem caído por estes lados. Os acumulados vão concerteza ultrapassar os 40mm no dia de hoje.
Há muito que não via um mês de Abril assim com tanta chuva para não falar do ano excepcional que temos tido.
Com este mês de Abril só falta as trovoadas de Maio que espero sejam intensas e está o ano hidrológico feito. 
Fartura e ambundância para os Algarvios e resto do país.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2010 às 14:45)

AnDré disse:


> Aguaceiros fortes no Algarve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tem estado muito chuvoso na zona do Sotavento. O meu irmão reportou-me agora que desde as 09h até às 11h, mais ou menos, choveu com grande intensidade na cidade de Loulé, com trovoada forte e granizo. Nessa imagem André, aquela célula a Sul de Faro parece que atingiu mesmo em cheio a zona de Faro! Estou curioso para ver as acumulações no aeroporto! Em Almancil já acumulou bem!


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2010 às 14:50)

ecobcg disse:


> Tem estado muito chuvoso na zona do Sotavento. O meu irmão reposrtou-me agora que desde as 09h até às 11h, mais ou menos, chouveu com grande intensidade na cidade de Loulé, com trovoada forte e granizo. Nessa imagem André, aquela célula a Sul de Faro parece que atingiu mesmo em cheio a zona de Faro! Estou curioso para ver as acumulações no aeroporto! Em Almancil já acumulou bem!



Das 11h às 12h, a EMA de Faro acumulou 11,4mm.







Também estou curioso para ver quanto acumulou agora.


----------



## |Ciclone| (16 Abr 2010 às 15:07)

Por aqui vou com 31mm desde das 00h


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Abr 2010 às 20:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, trovoada e aguaceiros fortes. Neste momento, céu nublado e a trovoada aproximam-se. Vai ser um belo espectáculo de assistir na sportv 1 já que às 20h15m começa o OlhanenseXMarítimo.

Precipitação até ao momento: 13 mm


----------



## Stormm (16 Abr 2010 às 20:28)

Vamos la ver caro Algarvio.
Também estou a espera que elas cheguem, entretanto assisto ao nosso Olhanense


----------



## Brunomc (16 Abr 2010 às 22:31)

neste momento um aguaceiro forte aqui por Vendas Novas


----------



## trovoadas (17 Abr 2010 às 08:52)

Boas!!!
Acordei por volta das 3:30 da madrugada com aquela que posso dizer a maior chuvada desta época, foi uma coisa impressionante!!!! 15 min de uma carga de água brutal e com alguma trovoada que parece ter sido mais sentida da região de Faro.
Ao analisar as imagens de radar dessa hora não se nota quase nada, apenas um pontinho aqui sobre a região //http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/ 

Não há por aí mais relatos sobre esta situação?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Abr 2010 às 11:59)

Boas..


V.R.S.A.

Noite marcada por alguns aguaceiros diluvianos e alguma trovoada, neste momento esta sol e calor, com algumas formações. 

Mais a sul e vendo o sat vem lá mais   Este calor está a pedi-las!!


Sem tornados a registar


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2010 às 13:40)

Vamos ver, o que nos reserva esta tarde, já que existe alguma instabilidade ao largo do Algarve.


----------



## Knyght (17 Abr 2010 às 13:41)

Forte actividade energética na margem sul do país


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Abr 2010 às 15:20)

V.R.S.A.

O tempo por aqui fechou e arrefeceu muito... cheira a gelo! Pinga grosso e disperso e uma belissima celula a passar a oeste de V.R.S.A.!!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2010 às 15:52)

Alentejo: Tarde instável de Primavera (aguaceiros dispersos e algumas trovoadas pouco frequentes); temperatura mínima de 11 ºC.





Alandroal (15h30)





Alandroal (15h25)


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2010 às 15:53)




----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2010 às 16:18)

Alto Alentejo e Beira Baixa com trovoadas freequentes e dispersas na última meia hora (15h40/16h10):




CopyRight@iMapWeather

Neste momento chove no Alandroal e ouvem-se trovões frequentes ...


----------



## David sf (17 Abr 2010 às 16:23)

Por volta das duas e meia muito forte aguaceiro  com granizo e trovoada. Durou perto de vinte minutos, agora céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Abr 2010 às 17:06)

boa tarde 

por aqui já tive aguaceiros fortes e trovoada..está a ser uma bela tarde 

agora céu encoberto, vento fraco e não chove..


----------



## YuRiSsS (17 Abr 2010 às 17:58)

Brunomc disse:


> boa tarde
> 
> por aqui já tive aguaceiros fortes e trovoada..está a ser uma bela tarde
> 
> agora céu encoberto, vento fraco e não chove..



Eu a uns KLMs de distancia estou sem trovoadas....  Apenas chuva!

Em montemor-o-novo apenas choveu. E por Évora, no outro lado também caiu uma bela trovoada... Passam ao lado...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Abr 2010 às 18:01)

À meia hora trovejou e ainda caiu um bom aguaceiro. FINALMENTE.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2010 às 19:29)

Alandroal: Chuva muito forte durante cerca de 5 minutos por volta das 18h50. Agora toda a nebulosidade já passou para norte ...


----------



## actioman (17 Abr 2010 às 22:53)

Boas pessoal.

Por cá embora de longe o dia tenha sido pouco produtivo em termos de precipitação, actualmente e pelo que vejo na EMA do IM andará pelos 6mm aproximadamente, o certo é que em termos visuais tem sido uma maravilha .

Aqui lhes deixo um resumo do que vi, com grande destaque para um magnifica Shelf cloud que por aqui se deixou fotografar pelas 18h e 30m aproximadamente.
Também houve actividade eléctrica, mas apenas vim um raio, precisamente a sair da nuvem que referi.

Trovoada a Leste da cidade:







Estas "explosões" são já em terras de _nuestros hermanos_:











E eis que ao final da tarde aparece a Oeste esta maravilha perante os meus olhos:












Esta Shelf Cloud acabou por passar, em parte, mesmo por cima de mim levantando-se um vento de respeito fazendo igualmente descer a temperatura uns 3ºC. Estava com uns 16ºC e desceu até aos 13ºC. Mas o melhor mesmo foi como ficaram os céus! 

















Já mais ao longe algumas cortinas de precipitação:







Por fim deixo-lhes aqui esta panorâmica da Shelf Cloud (se lhe clicarem encima podem vê-la com uma resolução maior): 





Espero que tenham gostado comunidade MeteoPT!


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2010 às 22:55)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado por vezes com abertas, aguaceiros durante a madrugada e ao longo do dia.

Máxima: 19.0ºC
mínima: 13.5ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Abr 2010 às 01:31)

actioman disse:


> ...Espero que tenham gostado comunidade MeteoPT!



É por estas e por outras que não há dia que não venha aqui...
Bravo. Bonita abordagem; excelente reportagem...
e deixa lá o dia não ter sido produtivo na precipitação.
Quanto (não) valem esses céus?
Hoje aí, ontem aqui.
A semana convectiva prometida, concretizou-se.
Surpreendeu até em fenómenos mini-extremos ...
Agora temos esta coisa incrível que é a partilha das vivências.
Admirável Mundo Novo...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Abr 2010 às 10:33)

V.R.S.A.

Boas,

Nada como começar o dia a ouvir a bela da trovoada e ver uma celula magnifica a ir para Espanha...

Aguaceiros á 10m atras e agora está a clarear!!


----------



## frederico (18 Abr 2010 às 11:24)

Nada como os bons velhos tempos, aqueles em que passava tudo ao largo do sotavento para a Andaluzia... e eis que regressaram... onde estão os 100 mm que se anunciavam há uns dias para Faro? Tem passado tudo ao largo do sotavento...  Caramba, anos e anos a fio nisto  

Quanto ao tornado de Tavira, relato que uma pequena indústria perto do Gran Plaza ficou destruída: telhas pelo ar e máquinas estragadas, milhares e milhares de euros de prejuízo.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Abr 2010 às 11:46)

Bom Dia 

aguaceiros fortes e trovoada por aqui desde as 11h20 

isto tá animado..


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2010 às 13:12)

frederico disse:


> Nada como os bons velhos tempos, aqueles em que passava tudo ao largo do sotavento para a Andaluzia... e eis que regressaram... onde estão os 100 mm que se anunciavam há uns dias para Faro? Tem passado tudo ao largo do sotavento...  Caramba, anos e anos a fio nisto
> 
> Quanto ao tornado de Tavira, relato que uma pequena indústria perto do Gran Plaza ficou destruída: telhas pelo ar e máquinas estragadas, milhares e milhares de euros de prejuízo.



Frederico, só tivemos 3 meses que isso não aconteceu, porque voltámos ao mesmo outra vez. Mas mesmo assim, ficou dentro da minha previsão para esta semana 40 a 100 mm. Em Olhão, já choveu 40 mm.

Quanto ao teu relato, também confirmo o Tornado entrou na zona das Quatro Águas Tavira, seguiu em linha recta, passou junto ao Gran Plaza e dissipou-se ao chegar à 125.

Noite com um muito forte aguaceiro em apenas 1 minuto caiu 3 mm, assim como veio passou.

Neste momento, vai brilhando o sol entre as nuvens, e levo um acumulado de 8 mm hoje.

Neste momento, caí mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Abr 2010 às 14:20)

Há momentos:


----------



## frederico (18 Abr 2010 às 15:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Frederico, só tivemos 3 meses que isso não aconteceu, porque voltámos ao mesmo outra vez. Mas mesmo assim, ficou dentro da minha previsão para esta semana 40 a 100 mm. Em Olhão, já choveu 40 mm.
> 
> Quanto ao teu relato, também confirmo o Tornado entrou na zona das Quatro Águas Tavira, seguiu em linha recta, passou junto ao Gran Plaza e dissipou-se ao chegar à 125.
> 
> ...


40 mm já é bom, já é a média do mês tendo em conta o período 1961/90 para Faro. 

Mas... se não tivesse passado ao lado para a Espanha toda a acção, teríamos até quase o dobro... aliás, vou mais longe... se em Outubro, Novembro e Março não tivesse passado muita coisa ao lado, para Huelva e Cádiz, isto já ia com mais de 800 mm, tal como acontecia em média uma a duas vezes por década, no passado. Aliás, a Andaluzia Ocidental já vai com 700 mm ou mais.

EDIT: posso me enganar, mas temo que Castro Marim e VRSA não ultrapassem neste evento os 30 mm. Alguém que me corrija se estiver a dizer uma asneira...


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2010 às 15:43)

*26mm* em Portel na última hora.







--------------

No que diz respeito ao Algarve, tanto Faro como Tavira já ultrapassaram os 50mm neste evento, o que é bastante bom. Na frente segue Almancil com 99mm este mês.


----------



## David sf (18 Abr 2010 às 16:05)

AnDré disse:


> *26mm* em Portel na última hora.



26 mm em Oriola, 15 km a oeste de Portel, que é onde está a estação do IM. Hoje por aqui o dia está fraco, dois aguaceiros moderados de cerca de um quarto de hora de duração. Um às 11:30 e outro perto das 14. Nada de trovoada nem granizo, mas de facto para oeste as nuvens eram muito escuras.


----------



## amando96 (18 Abr 2010 às 16:56)

Por aqui tem estado muito calmo, houvi umas trovoadas á pouco, mas muito longe, choveu um bocado pesado durante uns 3 minutos, mas já desde ontem que não chove muito, e de seguida, nem granizo


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2010 às 20:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, com aguaceiros fortes e algumas trovoadas. Esta tarde, fez 2 trovões que até a barraca abanou e a luz foi-se, depois uma valente chuvada, neste dia que foi o mais chuvoso desta semana.

Máxima: 19.3ºC
mínima: 13.1ºC
actual: 15.6ºC

Precipitação: 18 mm


----------



## TaviraMan (18 Abr 2010 às 22:46)

Boa Noite

Por cá continuam os aguaceiros fracos, a tarde ficou marcada pela trovoada e aguaceiros moderados, fez coisa aí de 3 ou 4 trovões de meter respeito, nao mais que isso.


----------



## Stormm (18 Abr 2010 às 22:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, com aguaceiros fortes e algumas trovoadas. Esta tarde, fez 2 trovões que até a barraca abanou e a luz foi-se, depois uma valente chuvada, neste dia que foi o mais chuvoso desta semana.
> 
> Máxima: 19.3ºC
> mínima: 13.1ºC
> ...




De facto, os 2 trovões foram fortinhos sim, as janelas da minha casa tremeram todas
Cairam ai uns 2 ou 3 pés de agua hoje que nao foram brincadeira nenhuma!!
Tenho uns videos da chuvada que apanhei hoje a caminho de faro mas é pena nao o conseguir postar aqui no forum, mas ate amanha vou tentar postá-los.
Neste momento ceu nublado, 17º e vento a 22km/h do quadrante Sudoeste.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Abr 2010 às 10:03)

Bom dia,

O dia hoje amanheceu com o céu parcialmente nublado e um pouco mais frio. A minima da noite foi de 11,4ºC e neste momento estão 18,2ºC. Esta noite já não choveu.

O evento que passou, permitiu a acumulação de *48,4mm* desde o dia 13 de Abril, no Sitio das Fontes. O total do mês está nos 48,8mm, enquanto que este ano, o acumulado total já vai nos *410,0mm* Nada mau! E se a estes se juntar a precipitação ocorrida de Outubro a Dezembro de 2009, facilmente se perceberá o carácter chuvoso deste belo Inverno 2009/2010!, em que o total acumulado neste ano hidrológico, já vai nos *740,6mm*! E ainda falta o resto de Abril e Maio (pelo menos)!


----------



## Girino (19 Abr 2010 às 10:42)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu muito nublado: 2/8 Cu ; 1/8 Sc ; 1/8 Ci

Altura da base das núvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 30 Km

Vento
Direcção: 170º (S)
Intensidade: 15 Km/h
Rajada: 26 Km/h

Temperatura: 16,3ºC

Hr: 85%

Pressão nmm: 1018,8 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 1,5 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima: 12,9ºC

Estado do mar:
Ondulação de oeste com 1,5 m


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2010 às 12:11)

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou com o céu nublado e com um aguaceiro forte pelas 9 horas, que rendeu 1 mm.


----------



## TaviraMan (19 Abr 2010 às 12:27)

Bom dia

Amanheceu com chuva fraca, a partir de umas 10 horas e até agora, algum sol. Neste momento a maior concentração de nuvens está a Noroeste, parece que se quer formar qualquer coisa além para os lados de São Brás e Caldeirão


----------



## TaviraMan (19 Abr 2010 às 20:50)

O desaparecimento gradual das nuvens cumulos que teem marcado estes dias, esta manhã e inicio de tarde deu lugar à chegada de uma espessa camada de nuvens cirrus que está a cobrir completamente o céu desde o final da tarde, por agora sente-se apenas alguma humidade. Actualmente 18ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2010 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado de manhã, à tarde foi por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 20.0ºC
mínima: 12.8ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2010 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,4 ºC (15h49)
Temperatura mínima = 12,2 ºC (06h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,6 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## amando96 (20 Abr 2010 às 12:32)

por aqui está sol, 19,5 graus, e um vento constante, mas fraco.
 
será que acabaram os dias de chuva?


----------



## TaviraMan (20 Abr 2010 às 16:01)

flocodeneve disse:


> será que acabaram os dias de chuva?



Não. Amanhã ela volta

Por aqui, céu praticamente limpo e estão uns optimos 23ºC, parece mesmo Verão


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2010 às 23:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,7 ºC (14h24)
Temperatura mínima = 12,9 ºC (04h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima =* 24,7 ºC* (dia 20); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## TaviraMan (21 Abr 2010 às 14:17)

Boas

Por aqui estão 23ºC, o céu está cheio de nuvens de trovoada e já se veem algumas celulas activas a Leste e a Norte


----------



## Brunomc (21 Abr 2010 às 16:35)

trovoada potente mesmo aqui ao lado de Vendas Novas..está a E/SE 


é com cada trovão..


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2010 às 18:44)

A célula que está na zona de Alcácer do Sal está com uma proporção gigante.





E muitas outras crescem em vários pontos do país.





Cerca de 1400 descargas das 15h às 17h UTC.


----------



## trepkos (21 Abr 2010 às 18:52)

AnDré disse:


> A célula que está na zona de Alcácer do Sal está com uma proporção gigante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa célula gigante está a passar aqui neste momento... eu arriscaria-me a dizer que estou em Bagdad. 

Mas ainda não chove nada.


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 18:55)

Ó trepkos tas a ter sorte, aqui pasmaceira, passa tudo ao lado.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Abr 2010 às 19:05)

grande festival de relâmpagos e trovões a Este de mim..talvez 2 ou 3 km



tá uma escuridão 

tou com 19.5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Abr 2010 às 19:07)




----------



## TaviraMan (21 Abr 2010 às 19:39)

Por aqui nada a registar. Nuvens escuras a Sul e a Oeste mas nao passa daquilo. Que inveja o pessoal aí mais a Norte Um pouco de fé que elas logo cá chegam


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 19:47)

Pessoal do Sul não há registos dessa célula brutal enorme que anda por aí?


----------



## actioman (21 Abr 2010 às 19:50)

Por aqui a trovoada *saltou* literalmente por cima da cidade, vinda de Sudoeste, continuou a sua maturação a Nordeste e seguiu para terras espanholas. 
Neste momento nada a registar a não ser o ser um dia abafado .

Temperatura actual de 19,3ºC com uma HR de 72%. A pressão atmosférica está nos 1011hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2010 às 19:52)

Estremoz: céu parcialmente nublado, sendo muito nublado a oeste. Por agora ambiente calmo ...
O ImapWeather regista agora trovoada a sudoeste de Évora.


----------



## vagas (21 Abr 2010 às 19:56)

Bem estive nos castelo de Montemor o Novo e bem que espectáculo mesmo embora só consegui.se apanhar de jeito estes 3 raios , os restantes as fotos não ficaram com qualidade, uma amiga minha tem mais fotos logo a noite vão estar na minha posse e volto a postar aqui












Actualização de mais umas que tinha aqui desta tarde 








Nesta ultima fotos de salientar que aquela pequena tromba desceu um pouco antes do meio, vou ver se a minha colega tem as restantes fotos com a confirmação

cump´s


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 20:01)

Boas fotos, especialmente a primeira.


----------



## vagas (21 Abr 2010 às 20:05)

A noite há mais visto que vai prometer mais um pouco, também estava a chover e a maquina a chuva não convém, as fotos da minha colega estão um pouco melhores e mais nítidas  
cump´s


----------



## YuRiSsS (21 Abr 2010 às 20:22)

No caminho Évora  Montemor - o - Novo passei por uma bela trovoada... vários raios, trovoes bem fortes, 1 ou 2 até deu a sensação de os sentir no carro!

5*  Tinha sido a altura ideal para estar com uma câmara de filmar...


----------



## trepkos (21 Abr 2010 às 20:26)

Excelente foto vagarinho, tive pena de não ter ido lá ter e visto também o espectáculo.

O sat mostra uma nova célula em desenvolvimento, mas parece-me que vai passar mais a leste daqui, o que impede de certa forma que seja feita uma boa observação do castelo.

Aqui foi mesmo uma enorme quantidade de relâmpagos com enormes trovões, finalizando com um incrivel arco-iris.


----------



## vagas (21 Abr 2010 às 20:27)

Sim concordo contigo talvez passe mais ao lado, temos sempre a 2ª opção cabeço da nossa senhora


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2010 às 20:39)

(c) http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/index_html.jsp

Número de descargas:
16-17h UTC: 1027
17-18h UTC: 1504
18-19h UTC: 1459

Das 14h às 19h UTC, no total, foram 4484 descargas eléctricas.


O filme da tarde, entre as 15 e as 20 horas:


----------



## YuRiSsS (21 Abr 2010 às 21:03)

Nova trovoada a vir para Montemor, e vem depressa...

Belos relampagos que ja vi...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Abr 2010 às 21:26)

Já vejo clarões a SW de Portalegre.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Abr 2010 às 21:42)

Boa noite!

Bom, por aqui não há trovoadas! Parabéns aos felizardos que as presenciaram durante esta tarde!

Ainda assim, o dia amanheceu com um céu muito fotogénico aqui para estes lados! Passou uma célula a Este de Silves, apanhando aqui com a extremidade da mesma. Ficam aqui algumas fotos:
















Esta célula ainda deixou 1mm no Sitio das Fontes. Fui para Faro logo de manhã, por volta das 08h45, e apanhei chuva até à zona de Loulé! O resto do dia, foi de céu parcialmente nublado e quentinho.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (21 Abr 2010 às 22:16)

Confirma-se intenso aparato eléctrico a Oeste de Moura.


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2010 às 22:19)

*22,4mm* em Beja na última hora. (Cerca de 1/3 da média mensal).


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2010 às 23:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,1 ºC (17h39)
Temperatura mínima = 14,1 ºC (07h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Hoje predominou o céu bastante nublado ao longo do dia, com aguaceiros durante a madrugada e muitos relâmpagos ao anoitecer, embora sem ser propriamente na cidade mas sim em redor. *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,7 ºC (dia 20); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## vagas (22 Abr 2010 às 00:02)

Actualização das fotos da tarde e agora da noite que consegui tirar, embora a qualidade não seja a melhor mas sou aprendiz no mundo da fotografia, por isso desculpem la algumas fotos 



































cump´s


----------



## jodecape (22 Abr 2010 às 02:10)

Boa noite. Aqui vão algumas fotos da noite de 21-04-10.


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Abr 2010 às 02:21)

Boas

Belas fotos  Obrigado pela partilha. 

Acho que uma marca de água, não fazia mal nenhum 

Abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Abr 2010 às 02:35)

Fotos absolutamente espectaculares.

Muitos parabéns


----------



## Skizzo (22 Abr 2010 às 03:17)

Tromba-d'água alaga região de Beja






Pai e filha resgatados do carro em que seguiam próximo do Centro de Emprego 


Chuva intensa alagou ontem à noite, quinta-feira, a região de Beja, causou estragos vários e inundações de caves e edifícios baixos. Pai e filha que seguiam de carro junto ao Centro de Emprego tiveram mesmo de ser resgatados, tal o volume de água que corria estrada fora.

Chuva intensa caiu das 20 para as 21 horas, inundando várias ruas e casas. Segundo fonte da Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Beja, dezenas de pessoas ligaram para os bombeiros pedindo ajuda para escoar tanta água, sobretudo em caves e edifícios em zonas baixas.

O casal, pai e filha, que foram resgatados do automóvel em que seguiam, tinham chegado há pouco tempo no comboio proveniente de Lisboa e dirigiam-se para casa, na freguesia de Pias. 

A água da chuva na estrada que liga Beja a Serpa, junto ao Centro de Emprego local, era tanta que dava quase pela altura do capô do carro. Valeu aos ocupantes da viatura o facto de atrás seguir um outro carro conduzido por um segurança das instalações daquele centro, que lhes prestou o primeiro auxílio.

Enquanto isso, e numa outra zona do concelho de Beja, próximo da Base Aérea n.º 11, um choque frontal entre um ligeiro e uma autocaravana causou cinco feridos, três graves e dois ligeiros. 

Os acidentes vieram complicar ainda mais uma noite que já não estava a ser fácil, tendo em conta os pedidos de auxílio que chegavam às autoridades provenientes das pessoas que foram de alguma forma vítimas da tromba-d'água.


----------



## amando96 (22 Abr 2010 às 09:38)

Gosto da ultima 

por volta das 4:50 houve uma enorme chuvada, não costumo acordar, por isso se acordei, é porque foi mesmo enorme


----------



## Teles (22 Abr 2010 às 10:19)

Boas , fotos pessoal


----------



## TaviraMan (22 Abr 2010 às 13:51)

Excelentes fotos

Foi uma noite mesmo violenta aí pra cima, tambem vi alguns desses relampagos a partir das 20h, dava para ver bem daqui, era um atrás de outro

Agora persistem as nuvens cumulos concentradas mais a Norte.


----------



## Litos (22 Abr 2010 às 14:31)

jodecape disse:


> Boa noite. Aqui vão algumas fotos da noite de 21-04-10.



Esta ultima foto, tá fantastica... ontem pensei que aqui no norte ia ter um festival digno de uma boa iluminação natural, mas as expectativas goraram-se... fica pra logo, quem  sabe... parabens pelas fotos


----------



## tsunami (22 Abr 2010 às 17:08)

Fotos brutais. Parabéns.


----------



## TaviraMan (22 Abr 2010 às 18:06)

Entretanto o tempo fechou-se todo e começou a chover à coisa de meia hora Actualmente 22ºC.


----------



## amando96 (22 Abr 2010 às 18:09)

Por aqui também, chove, muito pouco, 18Cº.


----------



## belem (22 Abr 2010 às 20:53)

tsunami disse:


> Fotos brutais. Parabéns.



Fotos espectaculares, sem dúvida!


----------



## David sf (22 Abr 2010 às 21:35)

Ontem foi um dia impressionante, em que eu estive ausente em Lisboa, onde a trovoada só apareceu de madrugada para me impedir de dormir. Ficam as fotos, espectaculares, para compensar, e esperar que a próxima ocorra num fim de semana, como tem sido mais habitual nos últimos tempos. Alguém sabe quantas descargas ocorreram em Portugal entre o meio dia de ontem e o de hoje?


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2010 às 23:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,4 ºC (15h00)
Temperatura mínima = 13,7 ºC (02h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado durante a tarde, com raros aguaceiros fracos e muito dispersos.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,7 ºC (dia 20); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## amando96 (23 Abr 2010 às 14:04)

Começou agora a chover, 19Cº


----------



## TaviraMan (23 Abr 2010 às 14:55)

Boas

Aqui também já chove, coisa fraca e vem mais escuro de Oeste. O céu está com aspecto de trovoada!! Neste momento 20ºC.


----------



## Redfish (23 Abr 2010 às 16:16)

POr aqui acabou de chover  mas só em algumas zonas


----------



## Gerofil (23 Abr 2010 às 22:38)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,1 ºC (15h17)
Temperatura mínima = 12,2 ºC (07h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,7 ºC (dia 20); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## TaviraMan (24 Abr 2010 às 18:08)

Boas

Hoje estou em Boliqueime e por aqui o céu está muito nublado, desde o inicio da tarde chegou nuvens altas (cirros), algumas horas depois passou a médias (altoestratos) e já caiu um chuvisco minimo.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Abr 2010 às 18:08)

Já chove no Algarve.Alguém confirma?


----------



## trovoadas (24 Abr 2010 às 18:41)

Confirma-se !!! chove no reino dos Algarves ainda que de maneira muito fraca mas não é chuvisco. É gota ante gota, nem conseguem cair duas no mesmo sítio.
Com este tempo vamos ficar um verde Minho. Já encomendei o musgo para enfeitar a minha janela!!!

A confirmar isso mesmo a estação de São Brás de Alportel já vai com 1050mm este ano  
http://http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.1&objlink=&objrede=
Pouquito....nahhh nada disso a avaliar pelos 450mm do ano passado!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2010 às 12:23)

O clima anda louco e nós é que sofremos com isso. Neste momento, sigo com 27.6ºC, às 2 h da manhã registava 20.2ºC, mais nada a dizer chegou o Verão ao Algarve e com ele as loucas temperaturas. É só começar o calor e o IM a meter água com as temperaturas máximas previstas para Faro, máxima de 25ºC, Faro neste momento vai com 28ºC, erro de 3ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (25 Abr 2010 às 12:30)

Boas

Que bafo Já parece uma tipica manhã de Verão!! Estão 28ºCa esta hora A noite teve de minima 19ºC.

Com um calor destes já tou ansioso pelas trovoadas que nos estão a prometer para esta tarde


----------



## amando96 (25 Abr 2010 às 13:05)

por aqui 25Cº, nem se pode estar ao sol...


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2010 às 14:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O clima anda louco e nós é que sofremos com isso. Neste momento, sigo com 27.6ºC, às 2 h da manhã registava 20.2ºC, mais nada a dizer chegou o Verão ao Algarve e com ele as loucas temperaturas. É só começar o calor e o IM a meter água com as temperaturas máximas previstas para Faro, máxima de 25ºC, Faro neste momento vai com 28ºC, erro de 3ºC.



Prever as temperaturas máximas para Faro, deve ser uma verdadeira dor de cabeça. Todos sabemos o quanto depende ela depende as brisas.

Se bem que hoje, o ALADIN até não errou por muito.
(Para Faro, temperatura às 12h UTC de 26-28ºC)





Entretanto às 13h UTC, o vento já fez a temperatura cair para a casa dos 25ºC.
A noite, como já referiram, foi de verão...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Abr 2010 às 17:17)

AnDré disse:


> Prever as temperaturas máximas para Faro, deve ser uma verdadeira dor de cabeça. Todos sabemos o quanto depende ela depende as brisas.



O erro de previsão em Faro não foi nada de mais, até porque na região Centro, incluindo a região de Lisboa, também se previam 25 ºC de máxima e a mesma foi ultrapassada largamente.

---

Por Degracia, concelho de Gavião, temperatura nos 26,0 ºC e céu pouco nublado por cumulus, vento fraco.

A máxima deve ter sido atingida há pouco, com um valor próximo do actual.


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2010 às 17:48)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O erro de previsão em Faro não foi nada de mais, até porque na região Centro, incluindo a região de Lisboa, também se previam 25 ºC de máxima e a mesma foi ultrapassada largamente.



Ultrapassada largamente? Às 16h UTC a G.Coutinho estava com 26,2ºC, e a máxima não deve ter ido muito além disso.
De resto na região centro, não havia disparidades de maior.
A previsão era de 27ºC para Santarém, e não deve ter ido muito além disso.
Para Portalegre 25ºC, e acho que nem lá chegou.
Coimbra e Leiria 24ºC, e deve ter sido à volta disso.
Évora 27ºC, e penso que a máxima andou pelos 26ºC.
Beja 28ºC, e acho que a máxima andou na casa dos 26ºC.

Logo, a maior discrepância deve ter sido mesmo em Faro.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2010 às 18:02)

Alandroal com uma temperatura à volta de 26 ºC; esta fotografia mostra a nebulosidade que está a evoluir junto à Serra d`Ossa:


----------



## Costa (25 Abr 2010 às 19:08)

AnDré disse:


>



André, aonde posso consultar estes mapas do ALADIN?


----------



## Lemine (25 Abr 2010 às 19:22)

Boa noite, 20 ° C e céu nublado

http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it


----------



## TaviraMan (25 Abr 2010 às 19:28)

Costa disse:


> André, aonde posso consultar estes mapas do ALADIN?



Boas

Pode encontrar os mapas do Aladin aqui:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp

depois seleccione como área: Peninsula Ibérica
Modelo: Aladin


----------



## Costa (25 Abr 2010 às 19:40)

Obrigado Tavira


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2010 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado, com temperaturas fora de épcca.

Máxima: 28.0ºC
mínima: 18.8ºC

Mais um bocadinho e tinha uma noite tropical em Abril.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Abr 2010 às 20:05)

V.R.S.A.

Max do dia e do ano: 28.4ºC

Neste momento: 24.5ºC

Ceu limpo e vento nulo!

Grande dia sim senhor!!


----------



## frederico (25 Abr 2010 às 20:15)

Tornado, como anda a temperatura da água do mar aí pela tua zona?


----------



## TaviraMan (25 Abr 2010 às 20:26)

Por cá tarde quente, nao tirei temperaturas mas agora estão 24ºC. Alguns cumulos e trovoadas nem ve-las


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2010 às 20:58)

frederico disse:


> Tornado, como anda a temperatura da água do mar aí pela tua zona?



Deve rondar os 20ºC, a bóia de Faro anda pelos 19ºC, uma temperatura algo alta para a época do ano.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Abr 2010 às 21:01)

frederico disse:


> Tornado, como anda a temperatura da água do mar aí pela tua zona?



Boas Frederico ...

Deverá rondar os 19ºC/20ºC ... tal como o 'vizinho' Algarvio1980 disse 

Alta para a época eu acho... mas convidativa para um mergulho


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Abr 2010 às 21:30)

AnDré disse:


> Ultrapassada largamente? Às 16h UTC a G.Coutinho estava com 26,2ºC, e a máxima não deve ter ido muito além disso.
> De resto na região centro, não havia disparidades de maior.
> A previsão era de 27ºC para Santarém, e não deve ter ido muito além disso.
> Para Portalegre 25ºC, e acho que nem lá chegou.
> ...



1  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 27.3 °C  
3  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 26.5 °C  
4  Beja (Portugal) 26.4 °C  
5  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 26.2 °C  
6  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 26.2 °C  
9  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 24.8 °C  
10  Portalegre (Portugal) 24.6 °C 

Fonte: Ogimet

Santarém deve ter tido uma máxima a rondar os 27,8 ºC, uma vez que o gráfico não chega até lá exactamente, fica-se pelos 27,4 ºC, mas como se tratam de médias horárias, a máxima foi supostamente mais elevada do que todos os registos presentes no gráfico, sempre em algumas décimas.

Leiria (aeródromo) deve ter ido até aos 24,4 ºC, empiricamente, utilizando o mesmo método, que normalmente é fiável para conclusões de extremos, uma vez que no gráfico não estão presentes os extremos e é preciso alguma empiria para perceber quais serão eles, com base nas médias horárias do gráfico.

---

Por Moscavide, a apenas 30 metros de altitude, atingi os 28,3 ºC de máxima.


----------



## frederico (25 Abr 2010 às 21:56)

]ToRnAdO[;211901 disse:
			
		

> Boas Frederico ...
> 
> Deverá rondar os 19ºC/20ºC ... tal como o 'vizinho' Algarvio1980 disse
> 
> Alta para a época eu acho... mas convidativa para um mergulho



Já a apanhei a 26ºC em Monte Gordo, em meados de Junho, assim como já esteve a 20ºC em Julho ou Agosto... os dados estão lançados para um Verão com água quente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Abr 2010 às 23:31)

V.R.S.A.

Parece que vou a caminho da primeira noite tropical do ano 

21.0Cº

Sem vento, e sem nuvens!! Espetaculo!!


----------



## amando96 (26 Abr 2010 às 00:06)

por aqui 16Cº, também sem vento, nem nuvens


----------



## TaviraMan (26 Abr 2010 às 00:49)

Aqui estão 17ºC, a noite está calma e o céu limpo.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2010 às 01:09)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima (ontem) = 26,9 ºC (16h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *26,9 ºC* (dia 25); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (26 Abr 2010 às 09:57)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o dia segue quentinho, a registar uns belíssimos 23,4ºC neste momento! O vento está fraco, de E e o céu está limpinho! 

Só agora verifiquei a máxima de ontem!! O dia esteve, de facto, muito quente, mas não estava à espera de uma máxima de *29,8ºC* no Sitio das Fontes!! Máxima do ano até agora! Autêntico dia de Verão!! E hoje deve ir pelo mesmo caminho!! Os dias de praia já ai estão!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2010 às 12:33)

Estremoz: Tempo quente, com a temperatura já acima dos 27 ºC. Várias núcleos convectivos em desenvolvimento vertical junto das serras d`Ossa e de S. Mamede.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Abr 2010 às 13:23)

Boas!

Por aqui já marcou 29,1ºC às 12h57, no Sitio das Fontes!!
Belo dia de Verão!!!!


----------



## TaviraMan (26 Abr 2010 às 16:40)

Boa Tarde

Que calor que tá aí Já chegou aos 27ºC máx, agora está nos 26ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Abr 2010 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 27.5ºC
mínima: 15.2ºC

actual: 21.4ºC


----------



## frederico (26 Abr 2010 às 20:13)

O satélite ontem punha temperatura da água do mar no sotavento a 21ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2010 às 00:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,2 ºC (15h40)
Temperatura mínima = 15,7 ºC (04h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Hoje foi um dia com nebulosidade de evolução diurna típica de dias quentes e que geralmente quase nunca derivam em focos tormentosos.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *28,2 ºC* (dia 26); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2010 às 11:53)

Estremoz: Mínima quase tropical = 19,2 ºC; agora já nos 28,6 ºC  Haja calor !!!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Abr 2010 às 11:57)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, a minima da noite foi de 13,4ºC e neste momento, já vou com 26,8ºC. Mais um belíssimo dia de praia (se não estivesse a trabalhar!).
A humidade chegou aos 98% às 7h50.
O vento está fraco, de SE.


----------



## TaviraMan (27 Abr 2010 às 12:21)

Boas

Isso mesmo, mais outro dia de praia. Já está nos 25ºC. Já se veem algumas nuven altas a Oeste.


----------



## amando96 (27 Abr 2010 às 13:10)

estão 26Cº. 
eu quero é frio  e chuva


----------



## ecobcg (27 Abr 2010 às 17:50)

Por aqui a máxima do dia foi atingida às 17h40, com *28,9ºC*.
Neste momento estão 28,8ºC. Vamos ver se ainda sobe mais um bocadito!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Abr 2010 às 21:58)

Dia quentinho por cá, encobriu durante a tarde, dando a sensação de trovoada. Começamos o dia com 21,3º e máxima de 30,3º. Seguimos, agora com 22,6º. Algo está a mudar...as nuvens, a temperatura, a pressão. Deixo aqui uma foto do fim da tarde, a possivel, permitindo ver que no nosso céu, não existiam apenas nuvens.
Não sei o que se passou....nem donde veio !!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2010 às 22:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,5 ºC (14h12)
Temperatura mínima = 19,2 ºC (06h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Temperaturas máximas absolutas no mês de Abril, em Estremoz:*

*2008 (dia 26) - 28,7 ºC;
2009 (dia 23) - 26,7 ºC;
2010 (dia 27) - 29,5 ºC.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *29,5 ºC* (dia 27); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Abr 2010 às 23:39)

É quase meia-noite e sigo com uma noite de Verão com 21.5ºC impressionante.


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2010 às 10:18)

começaram as noites quentes...Faro, Portalegre e, certamente, outras localidades do sul e litoral centro tiveram as primeiras noites tropicais..., entre outras, com noites normalmente frescas, mas que tiveram minimas razoaveis e mais tipicas de junho ou julho


----------



## ecobcg (28 Abr 2010 às 15:04)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a máxima até agora foi de 26,3ºC. O vento está moderado a forte, com uma rajada máxima de 57,9km/h e uma média de 31,1km/h, de ESE.
O céu está com uma nebulosidade alta, tipica de tempo de SE.


----------



## TaviraMan (28 Abr 2010 às 19:42)

Boas

Por aqui nuvens altas durante todo o dia. A máxima foi 25ºC. De manhã vento de Leste, rodando para Sueste ao longo do dia.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2010 às 23:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,4 ºC (12h52)
Temperatura mínima = 19,8 ºC (06h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Ainda não foi este mês que tive a primeira noite "tropical" do ano e vou ter que esperar mais um ano para "apanhar" 30 ºC em Estremoz, no mês de Abril.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,5 ºC (dia 27); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## TaviraMan (29 Abr 2010 às 08:34)

Boas

Começa o dia com céu muito nublado, parece que vai chover daqui a pouco Algum nevoeiro tb. Neste momento 18ºC.


----------



## amando96 (29 Abr 2010 às 19:47)

Por aqui o céu de manah estava carregado, mais a tarde limpou um bocado, de momento há bastante humidade no ar, visibilidade horizontal de uns 6km
e lá para santa catarina vi muito fumo  será que começam os incendios já...


----------



## TaviraMan (29 Abr 2010 às 22:21)

Boas

Por agora céu limpo, neste momento 20ºC. De manha vento de Leste, agora é Oeste.


Esse fumo que viste "flocodeneve" provavelmente devia ser das fábricas de cerâmica ou telhas não sei bem o nome. É sempre uma fumaça lá para aqueles lados!!


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2010 às 23:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,9 ºC (16h13)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 17,7 ºC (06h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*O dia de hoje ficou marcado por uma descida acentuada da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,5 ºC (dia 27); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2010 às 22:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,0 ºC (15h57)
Temperatura mínima = 12,0 ºC (05h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,5 ºC (dia 27); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------

